# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Distritos Hidrográficos Andalucia

## Rafa

Distritos Hidrográficos


Los distritos hidrográficos son ámbitos de gestión que se crean en el Art. 15 de los nuevos Estatutos de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, en consideración al hecho de que Andalucía no va a gestionar la totalidad de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir, sino solamente aquella parte que corresponde al territorio de la Comunidad Autónoma.

Se trata por lo tanto de un concepto nuevo de carácter administrativo, que responde a la nueva organización de la gestión de los recursos hídricos que resulta del Estatuto de Autonomía de Andalucía, que establece las competencias exclusivas de la Comunidad Autónoma sobre las aguas de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir que transcurren por su territorio y no afectan a otra Comunidad Autónoma.


http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/medio...CRD&lr=lang_es

----------

